# Went to Shimano reels for Yakkin'...First impressions.



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I recently bought two close-out white Stradics, a 1000 and 2500, to replace the Penn spinners I had been using. 

The 1000 replaces a Penn 430 SSg, that after a seaon of use, has begun to feel a little "sloppy", despite being very well cared for. I had my doubts about a graphite frame, to start with..

The 2500 is replacing a Slammer 260, just to downsize a little bit, and match the 1000...

I also picked up a Calcutta 50B, to replace a little Bass Pro Extreme baitcaster, that just ain't gonna cut the mustard. After about 15 trips, it feels like it's gonna come apart on the next big fish...

I gave the little Stradic a pretty good workout yesterday, and I gotta say that I'm VERY impressed with the drag performance. It is butter smooth, and had no hint of fade after two strong runs by a big Redfish that this reel was not designed to catch. Had the hook held, the littlest Stradic would have whipped him for sure. 

The 2500 did not see action, other than a Yellowtail...

On to the Calcutta...MAN this is a well made product. Casts were long, retrieves smooth, and the reel just has a "solid" feel to it. Didn't really get to try out the drag today, but I'm confident that it will do the job. My only complaint with the reel is that it's SLOW, with a 5:1 ratio. Nothing that can't be lived with, I'm just used to faster reels.

Overall, I'm quite happy with the Shimanos, but we'll see how I feel about them this time next year...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

how much where they at closeout prices?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

White Stradics can be had all over the 'net at $99...Till they're all gone.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

The spheros is on clearance at most retailers for $59 as well.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome to the darkside RR
my first reel ever was a penn 550 spinfisher and i had nothing but troubles
went to shimano and its been shimano ever since
only problem i ever had was shimano sending wrong parts but they correct it reel quick


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

your stradics will hold up fine as long as you dont submerge it and rinse it. grease the drag every 3months. 1 drop of permalube, and 1 drop on the maintanenace port as well. it's going to last you for years.

if you've read some of my threads, you know now why i am a 99% shimano guy and 1% daiwa.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the info. im pretty much like the miami dolphins , im in a re-building year , selling/trading all my old gear for new stuff .ill be ready and pimping by next spring .


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I just bought 4 Stradic's in the last 2 weeks... 2-2500's a 5000 and a 6000 just because the prices were good... well one of the 2500's is going on my gotcha rod but other then that, they're all spares... for the money you just can't beat a Stradic... keep it outta the water and the sand, or be ready for a tear down and thorough cleaning... just a great reel for a even better price...


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Railroader said:


> White Stradics can be had all over the 'net at $99...Till they're all gone.


Would PM me a site...I think I must be technically challenged....I love and need more 2500, perfect yak reel for what I do.

Look forward to your response.

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

I know cabelas had them yesterday-

Link

Ive got 5 of em, and most of them are 3-5 years old and still running strong.
Jay


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Found them at BP or so they said..I've ordered from them before but due to website not being up to date didn't get what I'd ordered....Checked out Cabelas, they were sold-out of 2500 series...
Hard sometimes to be a fanatic and feed the need. IMHO Stradics can't be beat....sturdy, but light, excellent drag, bail doesn't snap shut on casts, and as long as I keep them out of the sand, I've had zero issues with any of them. I do lighty rinse after each trip. 

Thanks again, Tim


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Stradics & Symetres*

I have a 2500 Stradic that I bought 18 months ago. It has been put through the guantlet. It seems to be getting a little stiff now. I bought a 2500 Symetre for my other rod and it has also been put through the ringer. At this point I feel the Symetre is a better reel for the money. I also just purchased a 4000 Symetre and it wreaks havoc on the upper slot Pups, can't wait to test it on some 20 class Stripers. See ya guys on the water........PEACE OUT


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

Railroader said:


> On to the Calcutta...MAN this is a well made product. Casts were long, retrieves smooth, and the reel just has a "solid" feel to it. Didn't really get to try out the drag today, but I'm confident that it will do the job. My only complaint with the reel is that it's SLOW, with a 5:1 ratio. Nothing that can't be lived with, I'm just used to faster reels.
> 
> Overall, I'm quite happy with the Shimanos, but we'll see how I feel about them this time next year...


I found out the 4000 size as compared to the smaller 1000 size, was the larger diameter spool which when accompanied with the faster gear ratio equals one of the fastest reels made when comparing inches of line retrieved for each turn of the handle. Thirty inches with what I consider a full spool as compared to approximately 18" to 22" with most other small spool reels. This alone cuts down on fatigue after a long day of fishing The larger diameter spool equals looser coils of line on the spool which means less line tangles. The slightly heavier weight of the 4000 as compared to the smaller reels is not even a factor to be felt. I have no complaints with this reel, for $100 this is a bargain.

R3d


----------

